# Get rid of crickets



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The same search line as your thread title reveals lots of information. The molasses idea mentioned in one page seems interesting.


A friend got some in his music recording studio. For obvious reasons it drive him kinda nuts.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

They're seasonal and will be less active after frost but for now seal the doors where they're coming in.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

My last house had them something fierce when I moved in. I used glue traps inside, sealed all openings in the exterior I could find and sprinkled granules around the house in a 5' wide track to create a barrier to them getting to the house in the first place. Didn't take long and I never heard another cricket inside in the eight years I lived there.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

What sort of "granules"?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Crickets, they are like water boarding and do drive you crazy. My yard if filled with them but the perimeter treatment has kept them out of the house. IMO, control starts at the source.

All of the above discussion and keep it going every year.

I use pet friendly chemicals but try to limit it to near the house. I got set up one year to treat my entire lawn but when I looked at the bees and birds that feasted on my weed patch I limited my spraying to next to the house. The skunks love my grubs as well. I'm so happy to be seeing honey bees again I couldn't think about killing any of them. I even drive around some when mowing.

Good luck,
Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try locating the _- chirp chirp chirp - _in a 14 x 20 ft. basement with 6 concrete sides and a hearing impaired ear, :vs_laugh:as usual the left ear in this instance if that matters. The reason it was troublesome was he wasn't on the floor as usual. The little busturd was up in a HVAC supply duct bout 7 ft. above floor level. One squirt of_ Hot Shot _silenced him forever. May he RIP.


----------

